# New Member From Tennssee



## B17G (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi, I am a new member from Tennessee. I look forward to being a member of this forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Tell us a little more about yourself.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome from the left side of Canader. 

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 8, 2013)

Another wecome..............
From the Real South!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome from the old country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome from the not so old as it's just had a facelift country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome to the asylum B17G.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 8, 2013)

Howdy neighbor! And welcome from N.C.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome to the nut house

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B17G (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I figured you all were running a nut house...that's why I joined up!  My husband is originally from Ontario, Canada and immigrated to the US when he was 9 years old. His father was a pilot in the King's RCAF during WWII. We have some amazing photographs of the planes and his medals. My husband was in the US Army infantry. He spent a majority of his career with the 101st Airborne. I am from South Dakota and ran away to join the Navy. I ended up in Rota, Spain in a C-130 squadron and after my tour I traveled Europe and returned to the states and joined the Army and returned to Germany for 5 years. I was in an ADA unit. I have a 12 year old son and he loves the museum he lives in. I actually live in a "man cave" and love it. We do have some interesting WWII items. I will post pics when I can. That's about it guys! Whew!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for serving. We would love to see the photos and hear the stories behind them, but remember, no swearing.

Geo ----

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2013)

Me too, and welcome from another Canuck. I grew up in Toronto and my wife is from southern Ontario.

What squadron was your father in law with and what did he do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 8, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Thanks to both of you for serving. We would love to see the photos and hear the stories behind them, but remember, no swearing.
> 
> Geo ----



Who the %@)* was swearing?
Merry Christmas George!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2013)

Where in Germany where you stationed?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2013)

G'day sport and welcome from way, way down south. I was travelling through your lovely state just over a month back, started off in Nashville and kept heading south to the ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome from down under!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2013)

Is he coming back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2013)

soon as he finishes the moonshine. Its that time of year and he has to get the 'product' out................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveb7153 (Dec 11, 2013)

Welcome,from North Carolina

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Is he coming back?



Not after you insulted her like that!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## B17G (Dec 13, 2013)

What? No swearing? Now how will I get my point across???


----------



## B17G (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll ask my husband about his squadron. He was a pilot. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 13, 2013)

sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B17G (Dec 13, 2013)

He is a she, his is a her...LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## B17G (Dec 13, 2013)

N4521U You're forgiven. LOL


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> ......but remember, no swearing.
> 
> Geo



Whaaaat...!!?? Why wasn't I informed about this...!? For f....look, a green cow with yellow dots!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B17G (Dec 13, 2013)

I was stationed in Franfurt, Germany in '90 to '92 in a personnel company but hated the desk job. I changed my MOS to Patriot Missile crew member and retrained at Ft. Bliss, Tx. From there I was stationed in Kaiserslautern, Germany in an ADA unit. I loved traveling on my own. I would get lost in Bavaria and be back in time for Monday formation. 

I did spend 4 months in Birbury, England in the 80's. After I left there I worked for Carnival Cruise Lines as a Black Jack and Roulette dealer. I spent 1 year with them and was on 3 ships. I will say that we never lost anyone at sea but I was sea sick a majority of the time. I did meet some rather peculiar passengers each week but had a blast in all of the islands. 


DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where in Germany where you stationed?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2013)

B17G said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I figured you all were running a nut house...that's why I joined up!  My husband is originally from Ontario, Canada and immigrated to the US when he was 9 years old. His father was a pilot in the King's RCAF during WWII. We have some amazing photographs of the planes and his medals. My husband was in the US Army infantry. He spent a majority of his career with the 101st Airborne. I am from South Dakota and ran away to join the Navy. I ended up in Rota, Spain in a C-130 squadron and after my tour I traveled Europe and returned to the states and joined the Army and returned to Germany for 5 years. I was in an ADA unit. I have a 12 year old son and he loves the museum he lives in. I actually live in a "man cave" and love it. We do have some interesting WWII items. I will post pics when I can. That's about it guys! Whew!



Well, I big THANK YOU to you and yours for your service!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B17G (Dec 15, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Me too, and welcome from another Canuck. I grew up in Toronto and my wife is from southern Ontario.
> 
> What squadron was your father in law with and what did he do?


I have been busy digging through my late father-in-law's papers and medals. I have found a few items that will give me a good history of the man. My husband told me that he was a quiet man and he didn't discuss his experiences often. 

He flew Hawker Hurricanes and was active duty in 1943. He had a good friend who flew P47 Thunderbolts who my husband only remembers as "Rex." This was the only man his father would talk to about the war. I am going to be doing more research and let you all know what I find. I will have to start a new thread for the pictures and the story of this man's experiences/battles during WWII.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 15, 2013)

Please do!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to the pics. 


Wheels


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Please do!



Seconded. Looking forward to hearing and seeing more.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2013)

Me too.


----------

